# Any websites/links for help with ECG?



## djarmpit (Jul 11, 2014)

Any links/websites/books/etc regarding help and practice with ECG would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## cprted (Jul 11, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku96IY27CE0


----------



## Chupathangy (Jul 16, 2014)

Skillstat is a pretty popular site. The only problem I have with it is that it becomes too easy to memorize how the rhythms look on the site. There's never any variation to it and the explanations for the rhythms are pretty basic. You don't really learn HOW to identify the rhythm, instead you just kind of convert to memory. Still its a great tool to use with other sources and a google search would land you with a hundred websites. As far as books, I bought a 1995 paramedic textbook off amazon for a dollar and have learned a lot from it and I'm pretty sure ecg interpretation hasn't changed that much since then.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 16, 2014)

Admittedly this site is more advanced EKG knowledge but still very good! http://www.emrap.tv

My advice is buy dubins or walravens EKG book.  Both very good for basic EKG knowledge.

(Forgive me about using EKG, its the German side of me).


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Jul 16, 2014)

cprted said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku96IY27CE0



Thank you for posting this. I subscribed to his YouTube channel -- if for no other reason than just to hear his accent! Great explanations of ECG.

Cheers,
M.


----------



## Christopher (Jul 16, 2014)

djarmpit said:


> Any links/websites/books/etc regarding help and practice with ECG would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!



EMS 12-Lead (disclaimer: I'm a senior editor)

EKG Club on Facebook

Alan E Lindsay ECG Learning Center

Nelson's EKG Site

Harvard's Wave Maven

Dr. Amal Mattu's Weekly ECG Video

LITFL's ECG Library

Dr. Smith's ECG Blog

John Larkin's ECG of the Week

HQMedEd's ECG Videos (mostly Dr. K Wang and Dr. Smith)

Dr. Ken Grauer's ECG Interpretation blog

As far as books...steer clear of Dubin's as it lacks any real content. I know that isn't a popular opinion, but you're going to have to unlearn most of that stuff if you'd like to know what is actually going on (much like one of the major lecturers on the ECG circuit...lots of trick, too little content).

My list:

Garcia and Holtz: The Art of Interpretation
Garcia's Arrhythmia Recognition
Marriott's Practical Electrocardiograpy
Mattu's ECG's for the Emergency Physician volumes 1 and 2
Dr. K Wang's Atlas of Electrocardiography and his ECG Self Study Guide
Dr. Ken Grauer's Pocket EKG Brain


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Jul 17, 2014)

*Excellent*



Christopher said:


> EMS 12-Lead (disclaimer: I'm a senior editor) ...



Christopher,

This is really an outstanding collection of resources. Thank you for posting this. I think I bookmarked every link, and I'm going to peruse the books you mentioned. Some of the books might be advanced for someone who isn't finished with his EMT training, but it never hurts to poke around the advanced stuff early.

Cheers,
M.


----------



## Christopher (Jul 17, 2014)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Christopher,
> 
> This is really an outstanding collection of resources. Thank you for posting this. I think I bookmarked every link, and I'm going to peruse the books you mentioned. Some of the books might be advanced for someone who isn't finished with his EMT training, but it never hurts to poke around the advanced stuff early.
> 
> ...



Thank you, but I beg/borrow/steal whenever I can 

The first two books and the last book are all fine for beginners (and actually Dr. Grauer now has a book for beginners too). Dr. Marriott's is a good reference to have while working through Garcia's texts. The other ones (Mattu's and K Wang's) are a must to expose yourself to the variable presentation of cardiac rhythms.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2014)

Phalen's 12-lead in ACS is a good entry level book.


----------



## Christopher (Jul 17, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Phalen's 12-lead in ACS is a good entry level book.



+1 for anything Phalen!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 17, 2014)

Bob Page also has a good book.


----------



## EMT4EVA (Jul 18, 2014)

Here's an online training resource that you might find helpful:

ECGteacher.com



djarmpit said:


> Any links/websites/books/etc regarding help and practice with ECG would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Jul 18, 2014)

EMT4EVA said:


> Here's an online training resource that you might find helpful:
> 
> ECGteacher.com



This is really good, EVA. Thanks for posting this. I feel like this thread has gone a long way to preparing me for my classes. The more quality resources people post, the more comfortable I feel I'll find something that fits my learning style.

M.


----------

